# British nephews living with Egyptian dad. Advice please!



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

Hi there! I am new to the forum so apologies for any unintentional breaches of forum etiquette. Brief background: I live in the UK. I've put my profile as expat in Egypt as that is the angle I'm coming from, if you see what I mean.
My English sister lived in Egypt with her Egyptian husband and their 2 young sons. Sister was killed in a car crash 2 yrs ago. 
My b-i-l is trying to renew the boys' British passports (expired last year). We are struggling with the passport renewal system and I am worried about the difficulties he'll have e.g. in getting the photos done to the exacting standards. 
Does anyone know anywhere in Cairo that does british passport photos, please? Also, are there any agencies in Cairo that can walk him through the whole process and ensure everything is ok with the documentation and app forms before he sends them off.
My other concern is that I'm pretty sure he doesn't have a credit card so I don't know how he'll pay the fees. Usually deals in cash or bank transfers.
Any help or advice gratefully received! 
It was an absolute nightmare sorting out all the official paperwork after her death and this is bringing it all back:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Sorry to hear of the circumstances that has brought you to our forum,

If you BIL goes to the photographers that is near the British Embassy/American they will do the correct sizes etc.
Passports

Maiden


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for speedy reply.
Do they definitely do photos? He has phoned them and they just said they don't deal with anything to do with passports now. He said they put the phone down on him. I emailed them and the auto-response says all enquiries related to passports are discarded.

Edit to say I'm soooo sorry I didn't read your post properly. Blame it on my high level of anxiety and my newbiness. That is very helpful, thank you so much.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sisterbem said:


> Thanks for speedy reply.
> Do they definitely do photos? He has phoned them and they just said they don't deal with anything to do with passports now. He said they put the phone down on him. I emailed them and the auto-response says all enquiries related to passports are discarded.




No the embassy does not do photographs but there are studios around the area that do and the know the correct size and what is acceptable,


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

Thanks - I've just edited my first reply to apologise for my stupidity.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the British Embassies do not actually do the renewal of the passports now and they have to be sent to France, but could he not make an appointment to go and see someone in the consular section of the Embassy to help him with the process?


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

One would like to think so, but I think that's what he tried to do. I have suggested he asks them if they would look over the forms and docs with him to ensure he's got everything right before he sends it off. Countersigning is also a prob. As far as I'm aware, he only has one friend over there who is a British citizen, and she lives in Luxor. It all seems to be a logistical nightmare.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sisterbem said:


> One would like to think so, but I think that's what he tried to do. I have suggested he asks them if they would look over the forms and docs with him to ensure he's got everything right before he sends it off. Countersigning is also a prob. As far as I'm aware, he only has one friend over there who is a British citizen, and she lives in Luxor. It all seems to be a logistical nightmare.



I agree that this is the worst thing the Embassies have done, having to ship all the passports over to France, I wonder if anyone knows why this is? I know it doesn't help in your situation but when you mentioned about the counter signing I just realised I will have to come against this when I want to renew my children's passports, I also know no one British here. Maybe someone else on the forum has gone through this and can help you.

When speaking to the Embassy did he ask for the consular section?, I have seen here in Alexandria people being helped to fill in forms etc, he needs to make it known that he is doing this on behalf of his sons who are British citizens, it might make a difference. Sorry I can't be of much help, i hope you manage to get it all sorted.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sisterbem
I have just sent an email to the Foreign Commonwealth Office regarding the counter signature, I will let you know what response I get from them.


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

It's all helpful information, thank you. I might phone the Cairo Embassy myself, altho' they weren't terribly helpful, or even friendly, when I contacted them just after my sister was killed. And my dad was killed in the same accident. Maybe they are hardened to it!
I had to sort out my sister's pension and that was an absolute nightmare. It was the first time the Pensions Agency had dealt with paying a pension to Egypt under their new system. Fortunately they were absolutely wonderful and bent over backwards to help me. You could even phone straight thro' and someone with a name would answer straightaway! And each case was dealt with be a named person. Anyway, I digress...
Edit to say I posted this before I saw your post above. I'd very interested to hear their response, thank you. If I find anything more out I'll share on here.


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

I've just seen an FAQ on the FCO website which maybe of help to you regarding countersignatories. It's quite a long way down the page so you'll need to scroll down to find it.
Frequently Asked Questions on Passport applications


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sisterbem said:


> I've just seen an FAQ on the FCO website which maybe of help to you regarding countersignatories. It's quite a long way down the page so you'll need to scroll down to find it.
> Frequently Asked Questions on Passport applications



Thanks for that, have just checked it out. When I was looking on the website in France where we have to send the passports to be renewed they didn't have information on what to do if you didn't know anyone with a British passport in the country you are living in, that's why I sent an email to the Foreign Commonwealth office. I got an email back saying they would reply within the next 10 days, ho hum, will wait to see what they say!!
With regards to payment, could your BIL get someone to pay for him using their card?
I hope you are managing to get it all sorted.


----------



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

I've just had quite a nice reply from the Cairo Embassy. They ignore one of my questions but do say that you don'y need a credit card, you can get a prepaid card from some of the Egyptian banks, including Agricole and National Bank of Egypt.
So we are making progress!


----------

